# Interesting video - Russian beehive making



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Those are some thick walls for a hive. I like.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

They're called hive loungers they also use H-108s which are mostly used by the large commercial operators. The H-108s are built on the Warre footprint.


----------



## ABK (May 9, 2016)

What is H-108? 

So loungers are any hives that house 12 or more frames? How the hell do they lift them up?


----------



## howlin (May 15, 2016)

the women lift them.
h.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

They're left in permanent apiaries. H-108 is what people confuse with an Alpine hive they are both built on a Warre footprint but the H-108s hive bodies are only 108 mm tall. They will use a H-108 hive body for a nucleus hive and for mating hives. The H-108 uses frames with a wooden top bar and one piece combination end bar bottom bar made from wire.


----------



## ABK (May 9, 2016)

Slow drone,

What exactly is H-108? I tried googling it and I'm still confused. I'm pretty sure Russians had this box design way before Warre came out with his.

Just looked further into it. Apparently a gentleman named Petro Prokopovych invented the first removable frame hive in 1814. Are you saying the dimensions are the same as used in Warre hives?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Like I said it is confused with the alpine hive google alpine hive it will come up. Roger Delon's stable climate hive is also called an Alpine hive his is a standard Warre box with a flat outer cover rather then the gable roof the H-108 has a flat outer cover but the boxes are only 108 mm tall Warre is taller. There is a video of a russian commercial operation using H-108s the video is called an Alpine hive but if you understand Russian they refer to it as a H-108.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Try " Alpine Hive" Khomich - Honey Ocean there are several videos of Vladamirs ( Mr. Khomich ) operations there.


----------



## Joe Hillmann (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't watch the entire video, just "fast forwarded" through it. But it looks like they use a Lot of hardware on those hives, which would make them more expensive.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Joe Hillmann said:


> I didn't watch the entire video, just "fast forwarded" through it. But it looks like they use a Lot of hardware on those hives, which would make them more expensive.


Yes I agree unless you own a saw mill and are building hundreds of them but it is an interesting way to run bees. They are using stainless steel wire also.


----------



## ABK (May 9, 2016)

By hardware so you mean the adjustable entrance and several hinges and the handles? I'd think that must only add several dollars you each hive. I'd think what would add significantly more to the cost is the hugely thick second later that's installed. But.. Talk about a hive that'll last you generations..


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry I was referring to the wire in the H-108s but yes it takes a ton of wood to build a hive lounger.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

watching him run his table saw I can see why he has 4 fingers. yikes. fyi he was just buying green sawn wood. something that thick needs to sit for at least a year before use. there was one shot where he had stickered them to dry.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought it showed him stacking it in one place, the cutting it down to size. That might have been time lapse or different stack that was aged. 

I like the construction.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

That is a cool video, thanks for sharing. I like the thick wood on those boxes. I fast forwarded it a lot, don't have time to sit and watch the whole thing but will later. I'd like to see what their frames look like


----------



## hivemaker (May 16, 2016)

Its amazing that guy has all his fingers


----------



## ABK (May 9, 2016)

Yeah, I didn't notice him lacking any fingers, but I did notice how swiftly he operates around that saw.. Scary.

He did buy green sawn wood, but he also let it sit "until the fall", so he did let it dry properly. The latter video I watched on youtube showed another guy building the same type of hive out of green wood. He explained that he doesn't have the time to wait for his sawn logs to dry so he just builds them while they're still fresh and then fixes (caulks?) the cracks as they form later.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

Left hand missing 2/3 of index finger


----------



## hivemaker (May 16, 2016)

kaizen said:


> Left hand missing 2/3 of index finger


So he is... and he didn't learn anything


----------

